# Genotropin



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it ok to post a pic of some genotropin to see if its gtg??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, but. don't mention source.


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks ok to me


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

yes looks like the one i had ages ago


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it ok to mention how much I was offered them for as I think I've been offered them cheap and it's making me a bit suspicious?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I like pizfer!


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

Its legit for sure, same ones I had off a guy who gets the prescribed on NHS


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

FrankNitti said:


> Is it ok to mention how much I was offered them for as I think I've been offered them cheap and it's making me a bit suspicious?


No, not allowed mate.


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Jay Walker said:


> No, not allowed mate.


Ok mate no worries


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

FrankNitti said:


>


yeah my mate used these with his digital Pfizer pen.


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah my mate used these with his digital Pfizer pen.


Do you need to get a pen to use them mate? Only ever had vials before so new to genotropin!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

FrankNitti said:


> Do you need to get a pen to use them mate? Only ever had vials before so new to genotropin!


sure you can draw out with a half inch yellow from the cartridges end when mixed. Just be careful when snapping the cartridge to mix the powder so if theyre the same ones my training partner had, as he screwed up and lost a lot of gh on the floor some how. ha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

FrankNitti said:


> Do you need to get a pen to use them mate? Only ever had vials before so new to genotropin!


no need for Pen, get a normal insulin needle and take the plunger out then press the plunger down on the grey rubber bung this will push the water adorn and mix it with the powder, then use the needle end of the insulin needle to release air at the other end of the cartridge


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> no need for Pen, get a normal insulin needle and take the plunger out then press the plunger down on the grey rubber bung this will push the water adorn and mix it with the powder, then use the needle end of the insulin needle to release air at the other end of the cartridge


Then just use the cartridge same way as a vial?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

FrankNitti said:


> Then just use the cartridge same way as a vial?


Yes


----------



## Quality (Apr 13, 2011)

these are the real deal normally english but have a turkish sticker on and you will know if its real by the smell when mixed, trust me its the only way to tell and you will be able to smell it big time!!


----------

